# old school systems



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

some of you may know i just purchased a 1993 jetta gl i was planing on a rastafarian theme for the interior. one thing i definitely want to do is put in a sound system that resembles what you would of see in the 90's "stereo years".
my question to my fellow vortexer's is what do you suggest and what where you bumping back in the day?
what i was thinking of running>
-2 8012inch bazooka tubes
-4 8inch punch 150's
-HiFonics amp
-alpine head unit


----------



## DUBsportGLX (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: old school systems (gooseybabby)*

Lanzar was my sub of choice back in the 90's. I really lost touch with them but from what I know they're not horrible but a far cry from the Lanzar of the 90's. You can probably get an old set of Lanzar DC series on ebay. That would be their top model from back in the day. Also, OLD SCHOOL Lanzar Opti-Drive amplifiers. If you look for these on ebay they're a black powder coated amp. Not the newer opti drives that are silver/grey. Interior... Pioneer is age old... I personal liked blaupunkt overdrives or boston acoustics back in the day. I dunno how they are now days or if they even offer that series anymore. And I like the choice for your head unit... I've always liked alpine head units. Good luck with your choice if you need some help searching or links let me know.
Thanks,
Shane


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

Orion XTR Subs, Orion HCCA amps, Alpine H/U or Sony Mobile ES, Kenwood KGC-6042a 1/2 din eq, MB Quart Components...Doesn't get much more 90's than that. You could also use PPI Art series amps, Phoenix Gold, Zapco, or even Soundstream


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

RF Punch or Power line amps, as In the 30, 45, 75, 150, 300, 650, or 1000.
The Hott Set-up amps.
G&S Designs.
M&M Godfather Subs.
Orion SX, GX, GS, GT, Concept 97 Gear.
PPI Art Series, ProArt, or Sedona.
Soundstream D60, MC series.
Pheonix Gold M, MS, MPS, 
Alpine 35XX amps.
Diamond Audio D7 line amps.
I can go on and on.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*

Orion HCCA or Soundstream Reference amps
Denford (rockford) RFX-8250
IDQ-31 Equalizers
IDX-24 24db 3-way crossover
Illusion Audio CH1 horns (Or substitute Image Dynamics CD-2 NEO's) (or substitute any 2" entry horn with 950PB motor)
Image Dynamics IDW15s or B&C 15NW100 neo 15s
Image Dynamics IDQ8" woofers for midbass/midrange


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

here's a rarely talked about piece that was BAD ASS!!! Fosgate Symmetry! I used one in my MKIV for a while and man you can adjust everything!! 10 channels of adjustment (I think it was 10) and one big control unit to program it all. All the expansion cards you could need back then. Whew..


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: old school systems (DUBsportGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBsportGLX* »_Lanzar was my sub of choice back in the 90's. I really lost touch with them but from what I know they're not horrible but a far cry from the Lanzar of the 90's. You can probably get an old set of Lanzar DC series on ebay. That would be their top model from back in the day. Also, OLD SCHOOL Lanzar Opti-Drive amplifiers. If you look for these on ebay they're a black powder coated amp. Not the newer opti drives that are silver/grey. Interior... Pioneer is age old... I personal liked blaupunkt overdrives or boston acoustics back in the day. I dunno how they are now days or if they even offer that series anymore. And I like the choice for your head unit... I've always liked alpine head units. Good luck with your choice if you need some help searching or links let me know.
Thanks,
Shane

Lanzar subs were great !!! Check these out. they maybe 8"s but they will pound http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Lanzar...0.m14
Maybe geat some Phoenix Gold M series, or some old school kicker comps, Or some Soundstream amps!(my fav.) Good luck with the build.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: old school systems (vwguy3)*

Don't forget about good ol' Dr. Crankenstein


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

That was a freakin MONSTER!!! Or the old ass hifonics that used 2 1/0 inputs to power the behemoth!!! Colossus I think it was...They had some real monsters...Orion did too though. 225hcca 1/4 ohm stable and kicked out over 400 watts from a 25x2 rated amp!!! Or the powerhouse 2100hcca!! They don't make them like they used to...But then again, they aren't near as big and pushing big power too


----------



## jettafocus (Oct 6, 2004)

i stil got a kenwood 1023.,.,.,.if anyone is interested..its a 4 channel monster


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

check this out...really cool for phoenix junkies and fans of really cool high quality car audio
http://webfaq.phoenixphorum.com/index.htm


_Modified by dr.chop at 10:19 AM 10-19-2009_


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: old school systems (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_Don't forget about good ol' Dr. Crankenstein

????? The old flee market amps?? Or do you mean the PG Frank Amp'n Stein amp?


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I dont remember when it was first made, but what about the mono soundstream amp that was made to mount in a subfloor with handles on the front.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

no, Dr.Crankenstein that was always in the Car Audio Buyer's Guide annually that showed a $120k price tag...Came with it's own alternator, wiring, and other stuff, supposedly. Just like the big ass PG amp that was 100k


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

120k????
wow....that had better give me some oral pleasure too.


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

I've got an old Sony 6 channel floating around somewhere...


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

I second that thought. I don't think there was a Dr.Crankenstein ever surface for that coin, but the PG did make it out and the rumor was someone dropped it and busted it up. It is in that link I posted for the PG lineup through the years. Pretty insane though 100k for an amp. Should browse though the old school stuff.


----------



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: (jettafocus)*

email me with detals [email protected]


----------



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: old school systems (DUBsportGLX)*

since you offerd lol, what would you suggest as far as tubes go what should i look for and what should i stay away from? ive been researching but im getting matched feedback. thanks in adance.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Tubes really have no place in a mobile environment.
Crankenstein, not always flea market stuff - for the price it was better than nothing.
How about funky pups?! Six pack of 15's for around 50 shipped.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

you mean Bazooka Tubes?? Because at one point, PPI made Tube Driver amps that were quite expensive in the late 90's. I think Michael Anthony formerly of Van Halen had a signature tube line if my memory serves me correct. Never saw one in retail, but then again, I never had a local dealer carry any of the Tube Drivers...


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

No, I mean tube amps.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

gotcha...they certainly weren't a big hit.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I'm not saying tube amps don't have a quality that some find better than solid state. 
What I am saying is that tube amps are typically linked to an amplifier topology that is not 12v friendly.
What I am saying is that at speeds >0mph, things start to sound more or less the same (albeit slightly) and that the cost difference of a tube vs solid state amp certainly don't justify their cost.
What I am saying is that the simple effect a tube amp provides can be electronically entered in to the signal through the use of a car computer and VERY basic plugin, which even after funding the carpc, will still leave more money in your pocket than buying a tube amp


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

I have four us-amps usa-100's from the mid-90's in the garage. Bridged 2 ohms would kick 300rms low distortion. All this from and amp that runs something like 40wrms x2 @ 4 ohm. Used to power four orion HCCA's (gone now)


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (dr.chop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr.chop* »_you mean Bazooka Tubes?? Because at one point, PPI made Tube Driver amps that were quite expensive in the late 90's. I think Michael Anthony formerly of Van Halen had a signature tube line if my memory serves me correct. Never saw one in retail, but then again, I never had a local dealer carry any of the Tube Drivers...

Butler Audio made the Tube drivers then I believe PPI Bought the Design and manufacturing rights IIRC.
USAmps still makes a Tube pre-amp/amplifier. The AX-TU600C and the AX-TU4360C.
But The first USAmps Tube pre-amp/amp they made was the US AMPS TU-600, Back when they Made the VL, VLX and USA line amps.
Another few amp lines that were overlooked was the Earthquake PA, ESX, A/D/S, Adcom GFA Line, Robert Zeff built Zapco Amps, Blade SE amps, Linear power, Rodek and AlphasoniK.
Your Right though there was a Dr.Crankenstien in mid 90's The largest in 1995 was the DC 3200 with a RMS rating of 2x250W stable to 1 Ohm. Says it was capable pf 3,200 to 4,000 Watts RMS Retail $2,799. I guess the Northwest just had no dealers interested. An looking through my Sources the Dr. Crankenstien you speake was I belive the DC1 it was a Mono-Block Tub amp, Aluminum Billit chasis, Kimber Kables, and Gold Areo-tubes. But the List price was $NA.
Most of the Hifonics stuff that was Series VIII and lower was Zed Design and overbuilt.
Then Another Special series amp put out by PPI, just before the buyout, the 2500F1 15th anniversary Limited edition amp.
There are so many cool amps that have come to pass and meny just never got to see, expriance or oogle over. I had many many days of oolgling over different amps and setups. Who knew that the late '80 to late '90's were going to be the car audio golden years, when you could turn every coner and it seemed some Car audio shop was hosting a Stereo Showdown be it SPL. or SQ. IASCA (Later IDBL was added) or dbDRA. 
There was some neat stuff turned out, and I guess I'll just clamour to those days of past as I still own some gear of that era that I just won't let go untill it burns to the ground.
Not today that there isn't neat stuff, it just down't grab my attention as it used too.


----------



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

ima look into it ,price sounds pretty solid..


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (gooseybabby)*

I have a pair of vintage a/d/s/ ph15's in my trunk, they work great and haven't let me down yet.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

I remember when Orion (pre buyout) made the XTR line of amps with the special "Smoke Out" anodizing and all. They made some of the craziest amps for the day. It's just crazy to think how technology has evolved and yet the industry has stayed stagnate. If you think about it though, look at what amps and audio components were back then: Made In The USA, Made In Germany, etc. Now, Made in China, Made In Indonesia, Made in Taiwan. Nothing good is being produced because everyone sold out and chased the dollar and not the passion or vision. There are still some innovators out there, but nothing like it was. Too bad really.
PG, Soundstream, Lanzar, Earthquake, Kicker, Orion, PPI, ADS, MTX, Fosgate, Cerwin Vega, McIntosh, MB Quart, and so many others have just gone to the crapper.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_I dont remember when it was first made, but what about the mono soundstream amp that was made to mount in a subfloor with handles on the front.

the DaVinci? that was an epic amp
earthquake was a popular 90's brand too, what with the 4 foot long amp and such.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sirswank)*


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dr.chop)*

there it is.... 7 channels of gold plated goodness


----------



## all4spl (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sirswank)*

If you're talking about the 90s and car audio you cannot leave out Linear Power. Not only where their amps just monsters but they were colorful, could be a good choice for your theme in the car. MB Quart and Boston Acoustics seemed to have the Mids/Highs market back then although JL Audio came into it very shortly after the mid 90s. Subs were usually RF/Kicker but MTX had a good market share due to lower costs especially the Blue Thunder series.
Streetwires had a good hold on the accessories and wiring market in the 90s, there were a few others but streetwires definitely had the best market share here in FL. Crushed velvet and vinyl panels where the rage of the time for installs, plexiglass panels as well as neon lighting and strobes.
I could dig out the numerous issues of car audio mags in my archive if you really wanna see some old school installs. I have mags dating back to 1988.


----------



## Pillow (Feb 9, 2004)

How timely! 
I am collecting pieces for a retro build as well. 
Here is my plan:
PG M25 to components
PG M50 to sub
PG 215ix x-over and eq
Might add an Audio Control Epicenter but that is not very vintage
AVI woofers front and rear (best woofers you have never seen)
a/d/s/ component x-over
DEI silk tweeters in front (might not be vintage - I think an Orion or a/d/s/ carry over part)
Extras just laying around:
Rockford Punch 40 (used to push 2-10"s and 4-6.5"s like it was nothing)
PPI art series (got it on a trade but never used it)
McIntosh 6.5" woofers (expensive as hell, not better than the AVIs)
a/d/s/ 12" sub - great SQ but does not hit hard
Orion XTR 10" sub - decent for its size and price.
... Probably some other stuff as well that I am forgetting about.
IMO the old stuff is better then the new and most of it is made in the USA. The old stuff just "kicks" harder than the newer components. 
The biggest leap in technology has to be in the subwoofers though. SSA and Elemental Designs have some great subs for the money that will dominate the old school stuff.
Great thread!!!


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (all4spl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all4spl* »_If you're talking about the 90s and car audio you cannot leave out Linear Power. Not only where their amps just monsters but they were colorful, could be a good choice for your theme in the car.

I was going to suggest Linear Power too. IN 1989-1991, there wasn't a better amp for the price than the 5002. I have a couple of Linear Power amps (452iq and a 952). They were LP's response to the RF punch 45 and 75. I abused the crap out of them and they still play loud and strong today. Since I purchased them in 1989 that would make 20 years of abuse and still kicking.


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: old school systems (gooseybabby)*

Im in the process of piecing together my exact system from high school (late 90's) mtx 2150 amp and a 12" mtx 7000 sub. sort of old school
also had a fosgate power 800a2 at one point and a mtx thunder 2300x


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

cant forget the original solo-barics!


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (blazerpounds)*

My system is comprised of a:
Alpine 9856, Retired the 7292S.
Running to a Black PPI PAR 245, then running to a PPI OMX-432.
X-over duty runs to PPI A404.2 and a PPI A600.
4 Ch. runs some 4" Bostons in the dash and 5.25" in the doors.
2 Ch. runs two 10W6's.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*

well so far my systems consists of a PPI a404, Boston rc620 x2 and a Jbl 1200gti.
currently i have a rockford fosgate amp for the sub, but i searching for a black PPI a600.
and i currently dont have a good Headunit to go with it.
steve


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dr.chop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr.chop* »_









got one of these brand new in a box, bought it bout 6 years ago or so? bought it cuz it was cheap from soundsteam, got 2 of their van gogh 10" goofy designed woofers.
got a ppi 404 layin around too if someone wants that


----------



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

well my project has been put on hold hours got cut and now i have to find a job that allows me to put together my own old school system. hype my threads is so popular< imlearning and ****>


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishuhadmyvw* »_
got a ppi 404 layin around too if someone wants that










black or white?
steve


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vanaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaman* »_
black or white?
steve

white, with the sweet graphics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (wishuhadmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishuhadmyvw* »_white, with the sweet graphics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

i like the design on the black ones better








although most dont say porshe on them.
steve


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vanaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaman* »_i like the design on the black ones better
steve

I like the Black design better, but some people bid like nuts for those as there wern't as many produced. I was just trying to pop up drewl candy with the A1200.2, and yes that is mine and yes it works.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

art series, such a nice amp. Will probably beat the living crap out of many of today's amps and laugh doing it. I miss my old PPI amps. very stout and reliable as all hell.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

I gotta git in on this i've always been a big audio person, i've had probally 2-3 different audio setup a yr since i was 16(i'm now 28) so i've had my fair share of 90's audio, Everything From Alpine,Macintosh,Eclipse,Matts,A/D/S,kicker,ect... so here are some of my Favs.
Old kicker Zr amps- these thing threw some serious power back in the day
Matts Amps-Again these were big hitters back in the day
the Old Artzy White PPI's- always wanted these...
A/D/S- What can you say other than old skool German stuff that sounds amazing
PPI flat piston subs- these were loud...
MB Quart's always been amazing speaker
Clarion 32" woofer- What other to say than just plain Stupid big... my boy has one hanging in his Garage.

As for headunits a couple of my fav's i've personally had-
Alpine pro series analog, forget the model they had the gold internals, probally the best sounding headunit i've ever heared. damn why did i sell this and it's still rocking hard to this day in my boy's TT.
Nacamichi- these thing were so sick again old skool analog
Macintosh- 2nd best sounding unit i've heard.
just my thought's
KAOS


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*

I like the white ones


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yeah well I like blue


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_Yeah well I like blue

















do love me some soundtream


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: (j.Connor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j.Connor* »_I like the white ones

















GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME!


----------



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vanaman)*

im trying to get my grubby hands on my uncles tubes. i agree the black ones are hawt and i am now gonna dedicate my life to getting one of those.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (gooseybabby)*

I really need to get a house so I can have a garage to play with some projects I have entirely too much Car gear hidden in corners of my closets just waiting to be used. LOL.


----------



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Non_Affiliated)*

i agree fully i really need some yard space, im actually thinking about moving upstate ny


----------

